# keeping and nursing a young pigeon



## baby_pidgeon (Jan 27, 2005)

yesterday i found a young pigeon at the local park so i went home and took my mum to the park to show her the pigeon. we could'nt find a nest or another pigeon so we took it home and gave it some honey mixed in water and also some breadcrumbs. it can't fly and we don't know what sex it it. can some one help?


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

*Welcome and well done!*

Thank you for rescuing this young pigeon and welcome to Pigeons.com! Keep the bird warm - a heating pad on low covered with a towel or a hot water bottle would be good. You were smart to offer a little honey in the water. This hydrates and supplies some calories. Please look the bird over for possible injuries. Gently open it's mouth and check that the insides are pink and smooth, with no yellow cheesy growths. 

If you can get wild bird seed, that would be better than the breadcrumbs. Pigeons eat whole grains such as popcorn, rice, and peas. Make sure you've seen it eat and drink. If you found it yesterday, is it producing normal looking poop?

Regarding age, does your bird have feathers under its wings yet? If you go to http://pigeons.com/photogallery/baby/sara/sindex.html you can see the day by day growth of a baby pigeon and compare to your baby to get a rough idea of the age. Regarding sex, you can tell better once it matures.

I'm sure others will be along shortly to offer more assistance. In the meantime, there's a lot more information in the thread titled "2 Hatchlings" in Pigeons & People > General Discussions.


----------



## baby_pidgeon (Jan 27, 2005)

*thanx*

thankyou terrib yes it's producing normal poop but no it dosn't have feathers under it's wings. can you tell me how long i would <possibly> have to keep Sunshine(temporary name)??


----------



## baby_pidgeon (Jan 27, 2005)

*now what?!*

dear terrib,
Sunshine isn't takin to the hot water bottle and would rather be outside in the strong wind. what should i do?


----------



## baby_pidgeon (Jan 27, 2005)

*sorry about this but...*

i don't know how old Sunshine is. it has a little down on it's neck and back and not alot of feathers under the wings and on the torso area. can u help?


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Sounds like you have a baby there.
He could be around three weeks old. At this time he can not feed himself. 
You have to feed him formula, which you can purchase from you local pet store. The honey and water is good for a start, but he needs proper nutrition for him to grow.
Also, very important it is for him to be kept warm.
In about a week you can start offering him seeds and he should stat eating by himself.
As for releasing Sunshine, it will still take a while. He has to grow and be able to fly well and be able to forage for food. That could be difficult since he has no pigeon parents to teach him how to do it.

For now, keep the baby warm, fed and hydrated.
Please keep us updated on how Sunshine is doing.

Reti


----------



## bklowe (Oct 21, 2003)

*Baby Pigeon*

Hello Babypigeon,
Try putting s/he in a cardboard box lined with newspaper and a towel formed into a nest at one end and a water dish at the other. If you have a heating pad put this under the box on medium / or you can also put s/he under a 40/60 watt light. Keep in quiet room.
You will need some baby bird formula and some bird seed. We have had some luck in using a cat nursing bottle with the nipple cut off so the bird can insert s/he's beak into it and drink the formula. If s/he is older you could try mixing the seed with a little formula, scoop some up with your hand, make loose fist and insert the bird's beak into your fist at the thumb and index finger and they will usally open their beak and eat the mixture .... you may have to hold s/he in place and with the food hand roll with your fingers to sort of force it into the beak.
I am sure other's will be posting soon.
Check at the pet store about local rehabber's/pigeon fanciers.


----------



## baby_pidgeon (Jan 27, 2005)

*thanx again*

 hi i'm back
well Sunshine keeps crying for it's mum and is always outside in the warm sun (hence the name) walking around looking for other pigeons. My mum wants me to make up a box and put Sunshine in it at night but she wants me to put it outside, i want to keep Sunshine inside at night on it's hot water bottle in a shoebox in my shower. what do you think i should do??


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi Babypigeon,

Have you read all the posts with advice on how to care for this baby provided by members and moderators? Your best bet is to please try to follow the instructions everyone has provided.

If this baby can't fly, leaving it outside, in a box or not, is going to make it an easy target for predators (cats, etc.). The bird will not be able to fly away from danger and could be injured or worse. If your mom does not want it in the house -- a garage, shed or closed in porch would be a good alternative, if available.

Thanks for trying to help this baby....please try to do your best to keep it safe until it is able to fly.

Linda


----------



## baby_pidgeon (Jan 27, 2005)

*should i or shouldn't i?*

 i have 2 questions;
question 1- is it alright to keep Sunshine outside during the day?
question 2- should we keep sunshine inside when we need to go out during the day?
i hope you can answer these 2 questions.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Baby Pidgeon,

Your little one most likely should be staying inside all the time right now. I don't know where you are located, but if it is cold outside .. then the pigeon needs to be inside all the time until it has all its feathers and has been acclimated to the outside weather.

As was previously posted, if your young pigeon is not yet a strong flyer, then it is likely to get picked off by most any kind of predator .. dog, cat, human, hawk, .. just not safe for it out there yet.

JMO ..

Terry


----------



## baby_pidgeon (Jan 27, 2005)

i live in settlers hills, baldivis in western australia it's sunny and windy right now and sunshine in inside in his make shift nest napping.


----------



## baby_pidgeon (Jan 27, 2005)

*what should i do*

i don't know what to do. today i came home from my riding riding lesson and i found sunshine on laying in the seed thats in a box lid on top of the basin bench (in the bathroom) which is about a metre high. should i relese sunny yet?  oh yeah there is good news yesterday i sprinkled some leftover bread crumbs on the lawn and when i let sunny out this moring s/he started to forage.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Sunshine has to be a good flyer before being released.
He should be able to fly fast and high, otherwise he has no chance of survival outside.
Letting him exercise some free flying in an enclosed space- a room, garage, screened in porch for at least a couple of hours each day is suggested. That will help him to build up his muscles.
He needs to have all his feathers grown in before being released, and he needs to be able to find food for himself.
Don't release him just yet, please.

Reti


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Hi baby_pidgeon, 

I couldn't replying sooner as my computer was down with a virus. The folks who responded are much more experienced and have given you excellent advice!


----------



## bklowe (Oct 21, 2003)

Do you have the resources to take a digital picture of Sunshine and post it here ? If so that would help a great deal in giving members of the forum more information to help you. Have you tried to locate a local pigeon fancier ? I don't know where you live, but letting Sunshine forage around the yard could put s/he at risk for predators .... hawks, falcons, cats, etc.


----------



## baby_pidgeon (Jan 27, 2005)

*bad news*

i couldn't help it mum and dad made me release sunshine last sunday and i don't know were s/he is now.  
i'm sosososo sorry


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

You tried to help. Unfortunately, he or she will probably not survive now. It's a shame you were not permitted to keep him for a little while longer. The poor bird will not be able to escape predators. He was "robbed" of the time he needed, but that was not your fault. Thanks for noticing him & trying to help.


----------



## baby_pidgeon (Jan 27, 2005)

*thankyou*

thankyou all for being so kind and considerate. i often go back to where i let sunny go and just swing on the rope swing. there is a nest in the hollow of the tree where pigeons are nesting and once i saw some galahs fosicking in the hollow.


----------



## steve11711 (Mar 14, 2015)

*found two juvenile pigeons*

through some unfortunate circumstances i've got two what appear to be juvenile pigeons. it looks like they have all their feathers in, but some still look a little soft or downey, not sure thats the right term. but they cant fly. they were soaked and running around the parking lot at my work. what should i do with them? i'm in salt lake city utah.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Sounds like they need your help. Put in a box, keep in warm room offer some water, sounds like they need food and water and warmth, an you go to the link on this forum of how to feed baby pigeons. They cannot eat on their own if they are downy still.

So dry box, with warmth in a bathroom, make sure they cannot get out, scatter some seed anyway just in case they try to nibble but likely they need to be hand fed. That info is on this forum as well. Can you post any pictures so we can better advise.


----------



## steve11711 (Mar 14, 2015)

I'll try and post these pictures. It looks likes as they've dried out all the Downey feathers are gone. Looks like they're pooping. I have no idea if they're eating or drinking.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Wow they are beautiful colors wow. Ok first thngs first, remove the clothing and just line the box with paper towels or newspapers so we get a good look at the poop.

Put a bowl of water and dip the birds beaks into the water dish so they know what and where it is, may have to do this a few times.

You have a few options. Can you search the threads for my short video on feeding pigeons that wont eat. Two ways work well for me. At that age about 3.5 to 4 weeks old, you can take little handfuls of seeds and pour some into their mouths one little handful at a time allowing to swallow after each. You can also just thaw some frozen peas and corn in some hot tap water and then pop one at a time in their mouths. I have videos on that as well, how to hold them and how to open beak and pop the peas in. 20 to 30 peas each twice a day should be fine and then sprinkle some seed into the box as well as in a dish and see if they pick it up and swallow not just pick up and drop as they do at this age, you must make sure they are actually eating, if not then you have to feed them. I will try to find vid links for you, if not please search posts or threats by CBL and see if u can find them.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Ok found one of the vids. Im using peanuts hear but you will substitute with peas and corn and even some of the peanuts as that will fatten them up good. So if u want to add whole unsalted peanuts then do so at about 10 each a day.
Also I just set her on a towel at waist level in my bathroom but it works equally as easy and may be better with a towel in your lap. I will try to find the one with the seeds pouring down in the mouth. If I find it, will edit and put here.

Check out this video on YouTube:
K this one is just showing the one peanut or pea or corn at a time...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jXnYzgSX8Jg&feature=youtube_gdata_player

This one shows pouring a small amount of seeds in a mouthful at a time....
https://www.dropbox.com/s/2evuo03nv8rp559/IMG_6771.MOV?dl=0

This one is showing both, how I use my baby fingernail to open the beak with my right hand and then with my left am holding the beak open while I pour a mouthful of seeds in and allow her to swallow. Then I do the peanuts next, same technique. Fingernail, open, left hand hold her head and beak open and pop in peanuts or corn or peas.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/jii02hie7psxbp3/IMG_6773.MOV?dl=0

You can pour the equivalent of an ounce of seed in their mouths for a feeding 2 to 3 times a day for each baby. Its a bit messy but effective. Then allow them to drink or dip beaks in water. If you decide on the thawed peas method then u dont have to worry about too much water as it is in the soft peas and corn. Chase with a few peanuts for fat and oil and you are good to go. Also put some small grit into your hand as well when pouring seeds into their mouths or pop in a few of them by hand as well for digestion. 

Also u can google any other method that you choose, but I find if not familiar with syrnge feeding you can aspirate the bird. I will try to find one more video for you regarding bread balls, that you can make with crushed sunflower seeds raw with a bit of water and soft bread and pop some of those in the mouth. It is a two part video, again if I find will post here in edit and then off to bed almost 2am here.


----------

